# I'm lost



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I got a Newer homelite chain saw (33cc) that I'm working on at work, I gave it a tune-up about 3 weeks ago, and it has came back twice with the same problem. After he runs a tank of gas through it, at idle, the RPMs speed up, and it sounds like it has an air leak, and if you pull the trigger, bogs out and dies.

I have gone through the carb 3 times, put a new kit in twice, everytime I go through the carb, it runs great for a tank of gas, next one it runs like crap.

I have pressure tested it, it will hold 4 lbs. of pressure for over 40 seconds cold AND hot.

I have replaced all fuel lines

I replaced the piece that separates the carb and the jug (can't remember what it is called)

Motor has 116 lbs. compression

Has NO scratches I am able to see through the exhaust port

I have even re set the coil to be safe

I am at a complete loss, I am starting to think that the carburetor might be bad, but in order to find out, I would have to order one, and if that isn't the problem, I'm sitting on a carb I might never sell.

ANY thoughts that you fine gents and ladies might have, I am ALL EARS, cause I'm going nuts here


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I am thinking that you may have a problem with the H.S. check valve, leaking when the carburetor gets warm. The only way to tell for sure is to either replace the check valve (if it's replaceable) or try a new carburetor.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

also check on-off switch i also had this problem like this with a chain saw, easy to check, just bypass switch, just a thought, worked for mine.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Well I am thinking that you may have a problem with the H.S. check valve, leaking when the carburetor gets warm. The only way to tell for sure is to either replace the check valve (if it's replaceable) or try a new carburetor.


I have been curious of this as well

IF I remember right, its a Walbro WT-675

I'd give the UT number, but I do not have it, its at work, I forgot to grab it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Get the numbers off of the carburetor and we can figure out if the valve is replaceable or not.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love to 30year, but I really need to make up mind mind tomorrow, its been sitting since I went on vacation, which was 2 weeks plus ago, the guy is apparantly a little angry, and I haven't called him yet because I am not able to tell him whats going on, and what it might need, I might just order the carb and go with it, I was just wondering if other peoples thoughts might be centered around the same idea or not


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is of no help, but, after all this labor time spent on it, if the chainsaw is pretty much "new" , as an authorized warranty location for Homelite, couldn't you call Homelite and get them to do a warranty adjustment on it for a new $79.99 saw?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

to be honest with you, idk what out warranty status is with gardner/homelite anymore.

It isn't a brand new one, I'm sure its a year or so old, I said newer cause it wasn't an old blue one


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

well, new carb came in, same problem, so I'm stumped, only thing I can think of now is to tear down the whole thing and replace gaskets


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Gas mixture?*

What gas mix are you and customer using? Try 50:1 synthetic and use clean new gas. Simple fix most times bad mix or gas. Yes readjust H and L screws and idle speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rpeters123 said:


> What gas mix are you and customer using? Try 50:1 synthetic and use clean new gas. Simple fix most times bad mix or gas. Yes readjust H and L screws and idle speed.:thumbsup:


If the fuel is old, that may make some difference, but I am pretty sure pyro checked that. The type of oil and ratio is NOT going to make much difference in the way an engine runs! They will run good without any oil mixed in the gas at all, just not for very long!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have you tried spraying carb cleaner around all sealing surfaces and bearings when it is in that lean condition?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, and have had no changes at all


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Even the crank bearings?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> If the fuel is old, that may make some difference, but I am pretty sure pyro checked that. The type of oil and ratio is NOT going to make much difference in the way an engine runs! They will run good without any oil mixed in the gas at all, just not for very long!



yes, fuel is not old, its our stores mixture, little on the rich side, but we do that to cover out rears

crank bearings no, I'm not able to get the spray down in that area, but I am starting to wonder if that is where its leaking from, BUT, IF it were leaking from there, wouldn't I notice that when I pressured tested it? it held 4 PSI of pressure for well over 30 seconds hot OR cold.

I'm tempted to call the customer and tell him that it is not worth me going any farthur, only problem with that is he already paid 50-60 bucks when I gave it the tune-up, and he will want his money back, I need to talk to my manager about it tomorrow and see how it wants to handle it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What model Homelite is it???


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ARG, I keep forgetting to get it for you, I know its a 33cc Bandit

I will try my hardest to get it tomorrow


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

alright, I finally got it, just rememberd

Homelite # UT-10901A


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

well today I ripped it down, filed the intake port of the jug, was warped slightly, as was the bottom of the jug. I also noticed the the o-ring they used for a jug gasket broke when I took it off, now whether it was broke before I took it apart or not, I don't have a clue

But I got it sitting over night all RTVd up to get fired up tomorrow morning


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well?? does it work now??


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

no, it did the same crap, the guy came in and told me not to worry about it, he won it in a golf tournament about 8 years ago lol, he isn't all that worried about it, I got him talked into a Jonsered 2141 now.

one of those few that problems that go unanswered I guess, I don't even want to look at the saw now, and its still in the shop lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sometimes you just get those  Problem is you have hours into it and it would be hard to recoup the hourly costs from the customer.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, thats very true, but sometimes, what can ya do? I am wondering if maybe the bottom part of the case might've had a hairline crack that I just couldn't find.....thats really about the only thing I can think of, because I'm pretty sure I covered everything else


----------



## Djz020 (May 23, 2009)

i guess we'll never know! lol


----------

